# Vostok Watches



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Good morning all from a mild, sunny North Wales. Day off today and after walking the dogs, am about to watch Chernobyl.

However I've been thinking about the Vostok watches that I've seen posted on here recently (you know who you are Graham60!!)

I know very little of these. So what are people's favourite models? And their opinions re quality etc.

Please feel free to post photos with model names/references etc. And as always many thanks in advance


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Only got five now,































Although I've got two of these.










I've had loads of them, and the only issue I've experienced is the date stopped working on a couple. Quality can be more function than fashion. Also, and I'll stand corrected, some of @Graham60￼￼￼'s watches are Vostok Europe.

https://www.vostok-europe.com/

So it's worth noting the difference between the two.

https://meranom.com/en/


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

My faves are the 'Precision' with the 2809 movement and of course the classic Amphibia - everyone should have one of those.

https://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> Only got five now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the information. Didn't realise there were two different identities.

What's the first model you posted please? Like it. Presumably it's out of production now?



ziggy1024 said:


> My faves are the 'Precision' with the 2809 movement and of course the classic Amphibia - everyone should have one of those.
> 
> https://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html


 Cheers. The Amphibian is definitely one I'm interested in.


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

There's two Vostok brands, Vostok which is Russian, which is the Amphinians, Komanderskies etc, they've been on the go for a long time, originally in Moscow but during WW2 they moved to Chistopol.

The ones I've had on the last week are from Vostok Europe from Lithuania, they're a newer brand, started up after the Soviet Union split up. They used to, under different name, supply Vostok with instrumentation equipment, but when Soviet Union collapsed, Vostok didn't have cash to pay bills, so they paid in watches, which were sold and VE was born.

Anyway VE watches are well made, they design and make the watches but buy in the movements, mainly Vostok, Citizen and Seiko. The straps and bracelets are very good quality. The really are for folks with big wrists, most of their range is really a bit big for my wrist but I dolike them. The RRP can be a bit high, but hunt around eBay or Amazon and you can find better prices.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Amphibian is always going to be a winner. Built like a tank and a no nonsense movement.

Don't overlook the spelling when you are trawling ebay. Wostock and Boctoc will find you things. Maybe don't overlook Raketa/Pakema (same thing, different spelling) as nice Russian watches too


----------



## suzublu (Nov 16, 2018)

My Komanddirskie 2416 movement

[IMG alt="oVMjUgOl.jpg" data-ratio="133.33"]https://i.imgur.com/oVMjUgOl.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Had a Vostok Europe Arktika, built like an ice breaker! Was advised the heavy duty original metal band was worth about £75 ,and company was losing money because of it...hence newer ones are sold on leather.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

Am I right in thinking some have Seiko movements or am I getting confused with another brand


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yanto said:


> Good morning all from a mild, sunny North Wales. Day off today and after walking the dogs, am about to watch Chernobyl.
> 
> However I've been thinking about the Vostok watches that I've seen posted on here recently (you know who you are Graham60!!)
> 
> ...


 Check out Meranom for the current models it will give you a good idea of the brand.

There are lots of pre-owned and "vintage" models on EBay but be careful they are not always what they seem!


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Yanto said:


> Am I right in thinking some have Seiko movements or am I getting confused with another brand


 Vostok Europe, yes. Vostok, no.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

JoT said:


> Check out Meranom for the current models it will give you a good idea of the brand.
> 
> There are lots of pre-owned and "vintage" models on EBay but be careful they are not always what they seem!


 I think that while I do like some of the new models, I'm more interested in the vintage stuff. An Amphibia or Komanddirskie.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

My Amphibias - both new, but not really modern!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yanto said:


> I think that while I do like some of the new models, I'm more interested in the vintage stuff. An Amphibia or Komanddirskie.


 While Vostok have introduced new designs many are still the same such as this pair I have which are about 30 years apart


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

bridgeman said:


> Had a Vostok Europe Arktika, built like an ice breaker! Was advised the heavy duty original metal band was worth about £75 ,and company was losing money because of it...hence newer ones are sold on leather.


 The watch I have on today, originally had a bracelet but it was just so heavy, the watch case itself was heavy enough but with the bracelet just too much, changed to the leather strap.

One thing you can say about them is there are no half measures when comes to the straps and bracelets.


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

ziggy1024 said:


> My Amphibias - both new, but not really modern!


 I like those, especially the second one.



JoT said:


> Check out Meranom for the current models it will give you a good idea of the brand.
> 
> There are lots of pre-owned and "vintage" models on EBay but be careful they are not always what they seem!


 Can I ask what some of the telltale signs are of these unoriginal ones please?


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Had two:



















Currently don't own any but both of the above were very nice watches in my opinion and quite easy to fettle.

Currently looking at a Komanddirskie


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yanto said:


> I think that while I do like some of the new models, I'm more interested in the vintage stuff. An Amphibia or Komanddirskie.


 Don't forget the Albatros and Generalskie.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

I STILL HAVE THESE.





































ALSO ONE OF THESE


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Yanto said:


> I like those, especially the second one.
> 
> Can I ask what some of the telltale signs are of these unoriginal ones please?


 Watch out for non-original or repainted dials, movements and inconsistencies in design, there are quite a few out there which have been put together from various parts. Research is the key and you can always ask on here. The book "Russian Wristwatches" by Juri Levenberg is also a good resource for old model vostoks


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Yanto said:


> What's﻿ the first model you posted please? Like it. Presumably﻿ it's ﻿out of ﻿production ﻿now?﻿﻿


 It started of life as one of these. Strap change, and bezel change. They are still available.

https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-350748.html


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

Was watching this the other day and it's quite interesting, review by a watchmaker on a Vostok.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great thread, with some nice watches and interesting information. In particular, may I just thank you, dear @Graham60, for the info about Vostok Europe watches. I bought a couple of these as NOS items for a pittance some time ago, but I have still to buy a Vostok Amphibian for my collection.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

710 with a Murphy bezel










710 with Meranom bezel and Vostok bracelet










710SE










Komandirskie 1965










And a Poljot Okean, just because 










Many others have come and gone but I do love the 710 Ministry case :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

it'salivejim said:


> 710 with a Murphy bezel
> 
> 
> __
> ...


 Oh my that okean :inlove:


----------



## Graham60 (Nov 2, 2018)

> Great thread, with some nice watches and interesting information. In particular, may I just thank you, dear @Graham60, for the info about Vostok Europe watches. I bought a couple of these as NOS items for a pittance some time ago, but I have still to buy a Vostok Amphibian for my collection.


 Here's a video with more info, as you can see, VE use very high tech modern equipment in modern facilities, I suppose it just mirrors their rugged look. :laugh:


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Bonzodog said:


> Oh my that okean :inlove:


 Yup. Too big for me but they are something special


----------



## Yanto (Sep 27, 2018)

it'salivejim said:


> 710 with a Murphy bezel
> 
> 
> __
> ...


 I really like your Komandirskie


----------

